# Paracord elephant



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Just a little project for the day. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

(Thread moved to Completed Projects & Ideas per request from thread OP).

That's a very unique paracord elephant. How long did it take to make?


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Took about 30-40 min but I was doing other things in between. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## higdeezy45b (Apr 28, 2014)

Is there a pattern you followed or just figured it out?


----------



## Technog33k (Apr 20, 2014)

That's cute. 


Norm - Technog33k


----------



## Todd_Halleman (Apr 29, 2014)

How much cord did you use?


----------



## tankerman (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes please let us know. Looks good. 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## DoubleR (Jul 19, 2013)

That's absolutely adorable!!!


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

It's a monkeys fist, a snake knot nose and angle wing basket weave ears. About 20 feet total 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------

